# what is the best place online to buy vivariums



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i am after a Ax48 vivarium online and want one at a good price plus delivery any one got any ideas whats the best website to go on ?


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

I got my lx24 from seapets, cheapest place I found and free delivery. Not sure about the ax models but worth a look.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i am after a Ax48 vivarium online and want one at a good price plus delivery any one got any ideas whats the best website to go on ?


Essex Reptile - VivExotic AX48 Arboreal Vivarium

It's cheaper than seapets by around £50.

Phil


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Not from what I can see unless I'm missing something, :hmm: free postage too.

VivExotic AX 48 Vivarium only


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

I got mine from my local store,they matched surrey pet supplies price and they just added on what I would have paid for delivery +£5 for doing it.It worked out well,delivered in 2 days by the guy in the shop,Ive found a lot ov local shops(well in my area any way)will do this.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

AnnieM said:


> Not from what I can see unless I'm missing something, :hmm: free postage too.
> 
> VivExotic AX 48 Vivarium only


That's weird they were £260 when I checked the other day?

Either it's been changed or I'm seeing things again! :lol2:

Sorry 

Phil


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

It would be too much to recommend myself wouldn't it?

Personally, I actually buy my vivs locally from a guy who builds them when I'm after something really nice - otherwise I simply go for a flat pack and knock it up myself.


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Marti3P said:


> That's weird they were £260 when I checked the other day?
> 
> Either it's been changed or I'm seeing things again! :lol2:
> 
> ...


That's ok, I had to check as I was surprised there was such a difference, they are generally very reasonable. Slightly slower than Essex reps though. :2thumb:


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Not sure if you've got one now, but just browsing around as you do :whistling2: and found this one, only in tobacco walnut, but an amazing price!! :gasp:
VivExotic AX48 Vivarium (806L / 177gal) - Tobacco Walnut £134.95


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

AnnieM said:


> Not sure if you've got one now, but just browsing around as you do :whistling2: and found this one, only in tobacco walnut, but an amazing price!! :gasp:
> VivExotic AX48 Vivarium (806L / 177gal) - Tobacco Walnut £134.95


It says its currently unavailable, which I'm not surprised at that price :gasp:


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh dear, it was available this morning when I posted, hopefully someone on here got a bargain. : victory:


----------

